# Would you trade Andre Miller?



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Now we can put it to a vote. If a deal came along that you liked, would you trade Andre Miller. And if your deal doesnt replace Miller, how you you replace him?

my example was...... peterson, crap, 1st rounder, for Miller. And kmart for stromile swift, (i wont say crap because mutombo will never be crap) retiring player, and first round pick

Gives the team Swift, Peterson, two first rounders. Ideally one pick is used on Mardy Collins to replace Miller. And Anthony Johnson is signed for the MLE.

If you have a different idea for a trade post it. Or if your against all trades, post that.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nobody on Denver's roster is UNTOUCHABLE except for Carmelo. 

If the right deal came along and Denver could upgrade the PG position either immedietely or in the very near future of Miller leaving then you have to take that deal. Clear some more space and raise the talent level.

I mean Miller is not a TOP 5 PG and he will never be b/c of his range problems, but he is very valuable and could really be a great PG if he had more talent and his weakness of not shooting the 3-was exposed so badly on this team.

Miller is really the only reliable offensive player besides Carmelo. He can go into the post and drive on anyone in the league. So you better get quality in return if you trade Miller and it better be to improve the team to get out of the first round and beyond.

Think about it, would you rather put another name in the PG position like a Devin Harris, Jason Terry, Chris Paul, Chauncey Billups or keep Andre Miller. Now Terry is an avaliable guy and a legit scorer so if Denver made a play for him (which they can't really) they'd have to have a SG that isn't a chucker, but more of a passer and good shot selection guy and a backup PG that can come in and get the other guys going (the exact opposite of Earl "Junior" Boykins.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

No need to trade Miller. Our issues is at the SG position.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

First off, I don't dislike Adre Miller, he's a hell of a player. I just don't think he's right for us. Here's why:
1. I think that absolutely everyone here has come to an agreement on one thing, that Melo is our man, and the team needs to build around him. Dre is 8 years Melo's senior. At some point during the Melo era, this team is going to have to start someone else at the point. Five years from now, Dre's career will be winding down, and Melo will be reaching his prime years. Why not draft someone now, who would be about Melo's age, and would peak around the same time as Melo?
2. Dre can't shoot now, and will never be a good shooter. I'ts just too late in his career. However, Chauncey Billups only hit about a third of his treys his first couple years in the league. Josh Howard hit less than 30% from 3 last year, and this year he's at 43%. Bruce Bowen went 14 for 43 from 3 his senior year in college. That's from 19'9 (~42% this year I believe). But enough stats I spent too much time looking up, the point is, with good work ethic, good mechanics, and a good shooting coach, a young guy can become a good shooter, which is a big void for us. Even if we get our ideal 2 guard (whoever that may be), he isn't gonna get it done all by himself. A high percentage of the perimeter shots in our halfcourt offense would come from Melo passing out of double teams, and the ball swinging around the perimeter, finding an open man. If we have one guy that can hit an outside shot on the team, all the opposing defenses have to do is look for him. The more shooters we have, the better. More shooters means more scrambling defenses. If we can get a solid young point guard in the draft or elsewhere, we can worry about his shooting after.
3. A lot of times, the energy isn't there with Dre when the ball's not in his hands. The stagnant halfcourt offense isn't just something to be blamed on Dre, but he's done his fair share of standing around in the halfcourt set, and that's something the team needs to get away from. Motion makes things happen in the halfcourt.
4. Andre's not much of a defender. I think a most of the guys would agree with me on this one. I'm not saying we need a great defender at the point, I'm just saying he gets beat a lot, but he's had Marcus watching his back most of the year.
5. I'd just like to see what we could do with a young guy pushing the ball hard and often. Yes, we led the league in fast break points, but we could be scoring even more on the break with someone trying to push it every possession at the helm.

I'm not saying just go dump Andre for salary cap money, but if we can find someone to fill his shoes eventually, I wouldn't be against trading him for a good player who could fill a role that this team needs.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> No need to trade Miller. Our issues is at the SG position.


i hope you dont get offended, i like you as a poster on the board. but my goal was to prove your point to be in the minority. and i hope the poll turns out that way.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

sac wants bibbys head so if we could get bibby for andre straight up or a little extra crap, im ALL FOR IT!

bibby loves to run. can score 30+ any given night. can hit the 3 consistantly. gets to the rim. has gotten BETTER every year of his career. plays the PG position BEAUTIFULLY! (ran the point for the greatest show on on court)

only negative is defense but he did show GREAT things on defense in the olympics for coach brown, so maybe he just needs a change of scenery...

also, bibby and camby for garnett would work. minnesota would jump all over it


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i hope you dont get offended, i like you as a poster on the board. but my goal was to prove your point to be in the minority. and i hope the poll turns out that way.


It's all good.

However I will stick by Andre Miller. The guy gives you 14 points a night, 8 assists a game, and 4 rebounds per game. Add to that he stay's healthy all season, and has the ability to go on stellar runs and take over quarters offensively. His defense is average, but not horrendous. For all the negative talk regarding Miller's shooting. It's only his 3 point shot that isn't very good. His FG% was 46 this season. IMO all the positive's out weigh all the criticism people and pointing out regarding Miller.

IMO Miller works for the Nuggets, Andre has a good 3-4 seasons left in him if not 5. I wouldn't mind seeing the Nuggets groom a young point guard under Miller. However lately I haven't had much faith in the Nuggets decisions regarding our guard play. After all we traded away a good young point guard to the Blazers this season. I guess the question isn't really Andre Miller, but its Boykins. The Nuggets don't even want to give up Boykins, so IMO no way are they going to trade Andre Miller.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> It's all good.
> 
> It's only his 3 point shot that isn't very good. His FG% was 46 this season. IMO all the positive's out weigh all the criticism people and pointing out regarding Miller.
> 
> .


outside shooting and knocking down jumpers has kinda been our achilles heal. so are we criticizing andre miller, or are we criticizing how well he fits on the team. Id say at least on my part I recognize he is a talent, and definately see trade value in him.

Speaking of young PGs. What do you think of Mardy Collins?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> outside shooting and knocking down jumpers has kinda been our achilles heal. so are we criticizing andre miller, or are we criticizing how well he fits on the team. Id say at least on my part I recognize he is a talent, and definately see trade value in him.
> 
> Speaking of young PGs. What do you think of Mardy Collins?


Mardy is nice, but he also lacks in shooting, but would be an interesting player to groom. However we need a bonafide PG to helm the Nuggets if we lose Miller. However I insist that a PG's job is to create offense, and Miller is top 5 in the game @ doing that. One or two great shooter's on the wings would turn the Nuggets into contenders.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Mardy is nice, but he also lacks in shooting, but would be an interesting player to groom. However we need a bonafide PG to helm the Nuggets if we lose Miller. However I insist that a PG's job is to create offense, and Miller is top 5 in the game @ doing that. One or two great shooter's on the wings would turn the Nuggets into contenders.


you gotta be honest though, Andre Millers shot is nonexistant. With the defense focusing on Mardy I believe he shot 31% from out there. being 6'6 and coming from college the only weakness I see is outside shooting. But before Id even consider trading Miller. I make two basic assumptions. One, we get a good wing player for him i.e. morris peterson. And two we are able to either trade for or sign a veteran PG, like Anthony Johnson, Speedy Claxtion, or knowing George Karl (and still who really knows if the clippers will spend again) its possible the Nuggets would even have interest in Sam I Am.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't know if we should build on Mardy Collins. His versatility, what is his strengh could become his biggest weakness: He can do a lot of things, but non of them really outstanding. Players without superstar-potential accomplish in the NBA because they are specialised on something like as a scorer oder defender etc. Collins just does a bit from all. This can turn out to a problem, if he has to find a niche for himself on a strong team. 

Yes, barely see weakness in Collins' game. His shooting is ok, has to improve, but I'd see that happen. His shooting percentages are that bad because of Temples Halfcourt-Offene, Collins' average teammates and the missing of a Lowpostpresence. The Draft-Workouts in competition to other players show how good Collins' offense really is, I know that. But his freethrows HAVE to get better and its deffinetly only his fault.

I think a lot of his strenghs and weaknesses will be changed in the NBA: The Temple Owls use a lot of zone defence and in the NBA he will have to play more man-to-man D. Otherwise the opponent defence will not only concetrate on him, what would help his offense and passing. Generaly, his role will completly change, from the franchise-player to a role-player. And I'm not sure how he will react to this change...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

denversfiinest said:


> I don't know if we should build on Mardy Collins. His versatility, what is his strengh could become his biggest weakness: He can do a lot of things, but non of them really outstanding. Players without superstar-potential accomplish in the NBA because they are specialised on something like as a scorer oder defender etc. Collins just does a bit from all. This can turn out to a problem, if he has to find a niche for himself on a strong team.
> 
> Yes, barely see weakness in Collins' game. His shooting is ok, has to improve, but I'd see that happen. His shooting percentages are that bad because of Temples Halfcourt-Offene, Collins' average teammates and the missing of a Lowpostpresence. The Draft-Workouts in competition to other players show how good Collins' offense really is, I know that. But his freethrows HAVE to get better and its deffinetly only his fault.
> 
> I think a lot of his strenghs and weaknesses will be changed in the NBA: The Temple Owls use a lot of zone defence and in the NBA he will have to play more man-to-man D. Otherwise the opponent defence will not only concetrate on him, what would help his offense and passing. Generaly, his role will completly change, from the franchise-player to a role-player. And I'm not sure how he will react to this change...


Whoa, dont most players in college that get drafted go from being "the man" to "the rookie"?

He can do a lot of things, but none of them really outstanding. Last year that was the opener to about every Brandon Roy scouting report, they wondered, can he play in the nba. Most scouts had him going in the 2nd round.

What is Andre Miller outstanding at? Durability maybe? Id say based on his college career you could say the same for Collins. We arent looking for stars, we are looking for role players. It would be nice to have a tall guy that can defend wings and PGs on defense, and run the show on offense. He wouldnt have to be a great 3 point shooter, but be able to knock down jumpers if they left him open. Something he will be able to do, but Andre Miller wont.

versatility as a weakness? How about not being versatile as a weakness. Kyle Korver does one thing really well, yet he is still a big problem on defense, and still couldnt establish himself as the 76ers third overall scorer. 

Versatility is what wins games. If your not versatile, an opposing teams coach can find a way to get you on the pine. Like say foul shaq, or put steve nash on Q. Ross. But when Ross buries open jumpers and then posts nash up and scores, proving he has more "versatility" than the opposing team thought. Thats how you win the battle of the matchups, and thats how you win.

We are solid on this team at PG, and yet the topic of the draft in which we dont have a first round pick in is still been drafting a PG. And Im ok with that, because i've been suggesting trading Andre Miller for ideally a wing. 

The question is not does Andre Miller or Brandon Roy or Mardy Collins or Kyle Korver do one thing outstanding. The question is does one of them make sense to play on this ball club. Because the one person that has the most outstanding ability in one area is kyle korver, in his set 3 point shooting. Yet he would be the least effective person to insert directly into our starting lineup. Sure off the bench we could use him, and Im even a Kyle Korver fan, but what you just wrote I completely disagree with. And this is my exact argument why.


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Why not draft someone now, who would be about Melo's age, and would peak around the same time as Melo?


we had the guy. 
and then kiki shipped him off to orlando in return for a draft pick. 

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jameer_nelson/ 

young, can shoot, very talented, now the future of the magic's franchise.



nbanoitall said:


> Whoa, dont most players in college that get drafted go from being "the man" to "the rookie"?
> 
> He can do a lot of things, but none of them really outstanding. Last year that was the opener to about every Brandon Roy scouting report, they wondered, can he play in the nba. Most scouts had him going in the 2nd round.
> 
> ...


I don't see a lot of upside in Collins, so he will be, like you said, a roleplayer. Andre is for me more than a role player, he can rebound, pass, defend and has some offence(no shooting, but he has some offence). Roleplayers accomplish in the NBA because they are specialised on something(like I said). Greg Buckner defends and hits some open threes(not always, but thats what he is supposed to do), Kyle hit some threes, Bowen defends, Evans rebound and bring some energy etc. Thats what they are able to do. Collins is not a scorer, is not a rebounder, maybe a good passer, but for a rookye to run a team, it is very dificult if you're not named Chris Paul or "Magic" Johnson. I doubt he will be able to run an offense, not in his first years(and as I understood, you want him to be Miller's successor). When he is on the court, what will he bring us? Thats is what I am saying. A star potentiall player with versatilly is the best you can get(a player like Magic or Garnette), but a roleplayer that builds on versatilly often has no success.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

denversfiinest said:


> we had the guy.
> and then kiki shipped him off to orlando in return for a draft pick.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jameer_nelson/
> ...


Lets compare Mardy's senior year to Andre Miller. 
Dre Collins

PPG 15.8 16.8
FG% 49% 43%
3p% 26% 30%
FT% 69%(sophyr 58%) 60% (down from his junior year at 65% and freshman year 67.5%)
STL 2.5 2.8
Reb 5.4 4.7
APG 5.6 4.0
T/O 2.8 2.0


In 1999 Andre Miller was taken 8th over Shawn Marion. Collins is expected to go 8-20 in the draft. Collins is as durable player. Collins takes care of the ball at least as well. Collins is taller, a better more "versatile" player, with a nose for the ball as well. I actually think the transition the nba will be a good one. He is not going to have to force shots anymore and that alone will improve his percentage. The only weakness I see is outside shooting and free throws. Unlike Miller at the next level he will be able to make outside shots, but it would be nice to see him eventually hit at a clip of 33-36%. The free throw line might be a mental thing, considering he did best his freshman year. However its interesting that Miller had some of the same weaknesses. 

Andre Miller is merely a role player. Having a good point guard is very important to the team. Andre is durable and dependable. Thats why he has good trade value. But thats all he is. With Collins, we could be looking at a better overall defender. And he could eventually be one of the best in the league at taking care of the ball. Great assist to turnover ratio. 

Your argument has the basic premise that a role player the builds on versatility has little success almost all of the time. 

Unfortunately must roles players fall into that category. Im sorry buddy, but Greg Buckner doesnt do anything great. However a versatile player like Raja Bell. Now he is versatile, yet not a star, but damn Id sure rather have him than buckner. Stephen Jackson, role player, what is he great at?

Go through our roster. Stars? Melo, maybe camby, and you could say maybe Kenyon, just based on past success. Thats it. The rest of the team is role players. Reggie Evans rebounds really well, but the rest of them..... they just bring versatility. Najera... he just does hard work. Elson, well he gets up and down the court well for a 7 footer. Boykins, has a height weakness, when he cant make a basket he hurts us because of the defensive mismatch. Patterson, doesnt specialize at anything. Most teams you break down fall into that category. Versatility is what gets you into the league. If you have shortcomings, it then becomes much harder to make it into the league. Just ask Earl Boykins, he can literally explain that to you. That dude had shortcomings. Kyle Korver had shortcomings too. I was laughed at for saying he should have been a first round pick. He went 2nd round. Marty Blake didnt think he belonged in the league. Reggie Evans went undrafted. I watched him play for the U of I. He didnt belong in the league. After being out of college he finally figured out the only way he was going to make it was if he played as hard as he does now. Because he has no offensive game whatsoever. 

Just making a team when your not versatile is so difficult. Most teams are looking for versatile players to put around their stars. Its the role players that specialize in one thing that have issues. What good is Earl Boykins or Kyle Korver when their shot isnt falling. What good was Reggie Evans before he started playing like a crazy man? 

Your theory is backwards. However you are right about being a young PG in the nba. However you dont have to be Chris Paul or Baron Davis to start a PG your rookie year. You can be Deron Williams, or Andre Miller or, Mardy Collins too. However, Id definiately want Anthony Johnson or Speedy Claxton on the roster if Miller was to be traded. Its nice to start out with a vet, and let Collins take over when he is ready

Versatility is what can turn this team into a championship contender.

Collins, Peterson, Melo. That could be our starters at one two and three... if not this year than next year with Collins moving into the pg spot.

Then you add our mobile bigs to that. We are going to be hard as hell to score on. Especially if we can shoot a decent percentage from the field. that allows us to get back on defense, where we would excel, and makes us damn hard to beat. Especially with Peterson on the floor. Its going to give Melo some room to operate.

Melo was amazing last year. You can bet he is going to put in the work in the offseason too. Add Peterson as the two guard and we will give other teams fits. Especially if Mardy hung on to the ball as well as he did in college. We excute well offensively. We rebound well. We dont turn over the ball. We are versatile defensively, basically we can do switchs and still have good matchups.... and we could blow teams out.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

contracts dont work straight up, but what about eddie griffin from the wolves.
andre hasnt done a great job for you guys, and with nene probably leaving u need a 4/5 back up, griffin and camby in the post would be crazy.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> contracts dont work straight up, but what about eddie griffin from the wolves.
> andre hasnt done a great job for you guys, and with nene probably leaving u need a 4/5 back up, griffin and camby in the post would be crazy.


lol no thank you...

andre DID do a good job and we are WAY deep at the 4, thanks...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol no thank you...
> 
> andre DID do a good job and we are WAY deep at the 4, thanks...


uh yea, id say griffin is worth about a sign and trade with elson


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> lol no thank you...
> 
> andre DID do a good job and we are WAY deep at the 4, thanks...


arent nene, elson and evans all FA's this off-season?
sign and trade nene + andre for Ricky + Griffin + 2 second rounders?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> arent nene, elson and evans all FA's this off-season?
> sign and trade nene + andre for Ricky + Griffin + 2 second rounders?


hmm, yea, lets put things in perspective. the trade proposal i suggested for andre miller was with toronto for Morris Peterson, scrub, and a first rounder.

if we wanted to sign and trade Nene, the best piece coming back would not be a perennial loser, an 11th man, and 2nd round picks.

Davis is best noted for geting traded off lebron james team, and shooting at his own basket to try and get his first triple double. 

If Nene or Dre is traded, its got to be for names like Morris Peterson w/ 1st rounder. Stephen Jackson w/ 1st rounder etc.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> hmm, yea, lets put things in perspective. the trade proposal i suggested for andre miller was with toronto for Morris Peterson, scrub, and a first rounder.
> 
> if we wanted to sign and trade Nene, the best piece coming back would not be a perennial loser, an 11th man, and 2nd round picks.
> 
> ...


well lets put things in perspective.... your not going to get the first trade.
melo and ricky on the wings would be very dangerous, and a definate upgrade from ruben.
griffin is far better than an 11th man... he really should have been the wolves 6th or 7th man this season, but the coaching with his minutes was just rediculous. plus 2 high ish 2nd rounders in a (while not superstar filled) deep draft.
was just a thought, if nene was going to leave regardless.
or maybe just dre for ricky and the 2 picks?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> well lets put things in perspective.... your not going to get the first trade.
> melo and ricky on the wings would be very dangerous, and a definate upgrade from ruben.
> griffin is far better than an 11th man... he really should have been the wolves 6th or 7th man this season, but the coaching with his minutes was just rediculous. plus 2 high ish 2nd rounders in a (while not superstar filled) deep draft.
> was just a thought, if nene was going to leave regardless.
> or maybe just dre for ricky and the 2 picks?


thats how you put things in perspective. I gave you an example of acceptable deals. wings are a dime a dozen. lets really put things in perspective

a). nene cant leave regardless. he is restricted.
b) while in a t-wolves uniform Davis shot an outstanding 28% from behind the arc. Davis has never had a winning mentality. And he has the potiental to be a good defender, but at 27 never has tried hard enough to accomplish that. The deal you proposed is worse than the new york one where we get jamal crawford and Mo Taylor for Kenyon Martin. At least if we trade with new york we can get an expiring deal back. 

And trading Kenyon would easily allow the franchise to match any offer made to Nene. Doing any kind of a trade (minus KG) with the wolves wouldnt make sense for the Nuggets. We had enough locker room problems late in the season I wouldnt even want Davis to come off the bench. You can keep him.

<!--StartFragment --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin

6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge

6-7 SG from North Carolina State
0.9 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 2.5 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jonathan Bender

7-0 SF from Picayune Memorial (HS)
5.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 10.5 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson

6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +7.6 ppg, -0.9 rpg, and +2.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Indiana Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>








</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jonathan Bender

7-0 SF from Picayune Memorial (HS)
5.0 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 10.5 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson

6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Kenyon Martin

6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge

6-7 SG from North Carolina State
0.9 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 2.5 minutes
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -7.6 ppg, +0.9 rpg, and -2.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Indiana being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Indiana had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


or another possibility

Stephen Jackson & Jamal Tinsley for sign & trade with Nene and Julius Hodge.



if jonathan bender retires the pacers or whatever team with his rights can pass "the bill" meaning his remaining salary on to the insurance company. Jonathan Bender announced his retirement in Feb, but never filed retirement papers with the nba. bender has had issues with chronic knee soreness. I'm not a doctor, but I do wonder why he never filed the papers. Side note, Bender happens to be the cousin of Morris Peterson.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the ONLY deal with minnesota that is even worth talking about is garnett. so everything else is moot...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> the ONLY deal with minnesota that is even worth talking about is garnett. so everything else is moot...


rookie who shot .395 from beyond the arc playing SG i would have thought would be of some use to the nuggets.
not planning on trading mccants, but just a thought


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> rookie who shot .395 from beyond the arc playing SG i would have thought would be of some use to the nuggets.
> not planning on trading mccants, but just a thought


so THIS is why u want us to take Ricky haha...

sorry, not gonna happen...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> so THIS is why u want us to take Ricky haha...
> 
> sorry, not gonna happen...


it is pretty much lol... i would preffer to move ricky for a PG or Center.
always liked andre.
ricky and melo on the wings would be pretty cool, but no doubt for either nene or dre you could get a better deal.
just curious and bored at work


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Lets compare Mardy's senior year to Andre Miller.
> Dre *Collins*


Mardy Collins is working out as a Shooting Guard for at least the Utah Jazz. And with Deron Williams there he probably wont be running the point if Utah takes him at #14.

But nowadays it's about the best 5 on the floor not necessarily positions...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Mardy Collins is working out as a Shooting Guard for at least the Utah Jazz. And with Deron Williams there he probably wont be running the point if Utah takes him at #14.
> 
> But nowadays it's about the best 5 on the floor not necessarily positions...


thats because he's 6'6, and has the size to play the 1, 2, and three. but you cant deny how well he takes care of the ball


----------



## Mr.TripleDouble (May 23, 2006)

I want to say "he11 yea i'd trade andre miller", but for now, for the nuggets he is good. But, the nuggets need a more attentive point guard; one who can score and pass the ball well. I'm not sayin' they need to go get a Steve Nash, but they need to do more, inorder to improve in this area. :cheers:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> thats because he's 6'6, and has the size to play the 1, 2, and three. but you cant deny how well he takes care of the ball


There is no way Denver will get Collins unless a team is dumb enough to part with a Lotto pick.

Collins will be gone at 14 to Utah...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> There is no way Denver will get Collins unless a team is dumb enough to part with a Lotto pick.
> 
> Collins will be gone at 14 to Utah...


in my new mock on draft boards i have him going one higher to philly, and Brewer going to Utah. 

Collins thus replacing AI who gets traded


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> in my new mock on draft boards i have him going one higher to philly, and Brewer going to Utah.
> 
> Collins thus replacing AI who gets traded


Well either way Denver wont get him. They probably are not that high on him anyway (but they probably should be right?) So I don't see anyway Collins wears powder blue next year.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> Well either way Denver wont get him. They probably are not that high on him anyway (but they probably should be right?) So I don't see anyway Collins wears powder blue next year.


you right the articles man. the local media needs to chime in. I'm kinda worried about our front office


----------



## denversfiinest (Feb 6, 2006)

What do you think about trying to get a pick that is good enough to pick Dee Brown? I guess we wouldn't have to give up way to much and he would fit in our fastbreak style of play. In a few years he could maybe be our starter and like Kuskid said, a young PG that has his prime together with Melo would be good.


----------

